# Pico Switch problem



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I seem to be having a problem with Shorting out when I "Throw" a switch. I have pico switches and every time I throw the switch ( Any one) the main line "Shorts" out. The transformer light flickers and goes out like "Feed Back" from another power source I ony have one transformer on it tho. Nothing on the track and if I just leave the switches on the main line it runs perfectly. What to do??
ps: they worked fine before I "Redid" the line. Must be missing something.:dunno:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

did you put two insulated joiners at the exit of every frog on the turnouts ?? I -think- you need them with Peco ??


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I was looking around and I believe you are correct on the insulated joiners. I should have checked around more too see how they work. I am use to Atlas(Just drop and go). Thanks for the info now I have to wait for the insulated joiners to get here now. (No hobby around here) Thanks again!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Peco Electrofrog turnouts do require an insulated
joiner in both frog rails. The frog changes polarity
when the points move and without the insulators 
there is a short.

Peco Insulfrogs do not require insulated joiners,
but are power routing.

Don


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Just received the insulated joiners today Working great now. The only reason that I have not used Peco Insulfrogs is I have code 55 track and I could not find any that fit code55 all code 80 that I could find.
Thanks everyone!!


----------

